# Amazing pirate themed props



## heff (Sep 23, 2006)

Damn saw this on craigslist. 
$4000 wish I had the money 

Pirate Gallery pictures by Yelsir - Photobucket


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

That's pretty damn awesome, is that from a pro haunt or is it home made? anyway, the coolest pirate themed display I've ever seen goes to....






whoever made that.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Holy ****e! That's a whole set! Are they animatronic too or just static? Even static they're great.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

heff...that reminds me of bucaneer babes set up
she has some awesome pirates


----------



## OpenTrackRacer (Sep 20, 2008)

The seller is local to me and we exchanged some e-mails. He built them to sell and they're all static except for the cannon which has a light and fog machine inside. It looks like he based them all of Buckys.

The original asking price was $7,000 so I guess he really wants to sell them. They do look good. I could really make a good scene at my place with those but I'd also be divorced so it's not going to happen. Besides, where the heck would I store them!


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

mein got! i...i..am speakless on that ship! and that pirate crew... i waaaaaaaant it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!everything!!!!!!!!!!!waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## bohica (Nov 4, 2008)

WOW! Amazing set.


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

You can even buy anything that is close to looking as good as those.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I can see why the guy was asking for $7000 - the attention to detail is impressive.


----------



## Great White (Jan 18, 2006)

If you're looking for the ship itself to complete the set, then check this out!

http://sandiego.craigslist.org/esd/for/913608190.html


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

*Pirate Props*

Hi
Here is the video of the haunt that bought my pirate props.
The props are best seen at the end of the video.
Thanks to everyone for the nice feedback.
Take care.


----------



## chisox100 (Nov 12, 2008)

I saw a show on the Travel Channel about a pirate themed one in California some where they had the longest vortex tunnel in the world.


----------

